# Sports Spergs



## Lipitor (Jan 22, 2018)

Sports is basically the socially acceptable form of autism. People will walk up to you and just start conversations about (local sports team) and expect that you watched and have an opinion, and also want to demonstrate they know more than you. Others will call into sports AM radio as if they were on the team and everyone else on the field let them down personally. Even the DJ's get unreasonably upset when they feel like the team didn't consider their personal direction. They engage in long diatribes over what exactly when wrong, and throw blame all over the place, when the reality is the opposing team was just way better than their team. The meltdowns are epic. We all know what I'm talking about. So post your fav sports fan blarming below.

shout out to @nyess for this


----------



## nyess (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 22, 2018)

Sports were a mistake.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 22, 2018)

English hooligans are the best in terms of spergery. They're going to get fucking slaughtered by the Russians, who don't do it because it's fun, but do it to gank someone.


----------



## heinekenT (Jan 22, 2018)

English soccer fags are beyond exceptional. Notice in the first vid how they grunt and chant like autistic apes


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 22, 2018)

Red Star Belgrade ultras had their own paramilitary unit in the 90's Yugoslav wars lol.


----------



## nyess (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Lipitor (Jan 22, 2018)

nyess said:


>


lol i'm trying to figure out which sport has the most ridiculous fanbase and it's a close call between football and football. It's like that word invokes autism, regardless of how the game it describes is played.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 27, 2018)

The only time where getting angry in a sport is justified is in Golf.
And when you get angry in golf, you play shittier.


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 27, 2018)

Sports commentators are the most useless people alive. They get paid do do what sports fags do for free.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 27, 2018)

nyess said:


>



Yinzers are kind of a class of their own, though. With or without a Steelers fixation. Though most do have one.


----------



## Timecube (May 20, 2018)




----------



## 7/11 Indian (May 8, 2019)

What the fuck is this shit???









						Mid-West Freestyle Canoe 2007 -- Marc Ornstein
					

American Freestyle canoeing is the art of paddling a canoe on flat water with perfect control of its movements. The canoe is usually leaned over to the side ...




					youtu.be


----------



## tommyhilfiger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Homer J. Fong (May 8, 2019)

The only good kind of Sports Autist is a Gambling Focused Sports Autist. Not to humble brag but I was foretold the outcomes of the last three Superbowls thanks to Sportsbook nerds.

Being able to just look at the variables yourself and dismiss your own biases is hard though. I personally don't bet on teams I have strong bias towards.


----------

